# iPad 2 déformation scroll vertical



## BoloG (31 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, j'étais en train de travailler sur Pages avec l'iPad 2 en position vertical et j'ai remarqué un truc très étrange, quand je scroll le document de haut en bas, l'image se déforme ! Au début je croyais que je commençais a fatiguer et que ça venait de moi ^^ mais après plusieurs test je suis formel. J'ai donc testé sur Safari toujours en position vertical : même phénomène.

En fait, lorsque je scroll du haut vers le bas, l'image "s'incline", en gros le coté gauche de l'écran déscend plus vite que le coté droit. Quand je scroll du bas vers le haut, c'est l'inverse, le côté gauche monte plus vite que le coté droit.

Mais tout est fluide, l'image ne se casse pas comme du tearing. J'ai ensuite testé en positionnant l'iPad dans le sens inverse (vertical mais lentille facetime en bas) et la déformation s'inverse (le coté droit se déplace plus vite que le coté gauche).

En position horizontale par contre pas de problème.

J'en conclu qu'il y a là un problème bizarre : un coté de l'image se déplace plus vite que l'autre ce qui entraîne une déformation de l'affichage.

Ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est si je suis le seul a avoir ce "problème" ou si c'est comme ça sur tout les iPad (au moins le 2). Dans ce cas ça vient soit de la fabrication de l'écran, soit de la manière dont iOS gère le scroll, mais d'après ce que je vois c'est plutôt l'écran qui est en cause.


----------

